# X-Rap



## Bgunit68

Just wanted to share this. The lakes in upstate NY (Albany area) have been open up for about 3 weeks now. We put the boat on as soon as hunting is over. Every year, before the pads come in, we start out in shallow coves with a floating Rapala (perch or golden minnow). We figured we would try the new X-Raps. We have been knocking the crap out of them. The first day the water temp was low 40s. We caught over 30 fish. Mostly pickerel and bass. Quite a few were in the 4 plus pound range. The action is great on these things. A little pricy at $7 for one at Wal Mart. But after that first day I went and bought 6 more.


----------



## jonesy12

They are definately outstanding baits!!!! I used to fish them all of the time. I since moved into the Lucky Craft line of baits. If you get a chance, try the Olive Green pattern. That worked great for me in every lake I fished.


----------



## Bagman

While the Lucky Craft lures are nice...they arent so superior as to justify the ridiculously inflated price. You can buy 2-3 Xraps for every Lucky Craft.


----------



## jonesy12

To some people they aren't, you are correct


----------



## blhunter3

Does anyone use the Salmo crank baits?


----------



## Bagman

I have some Salmos. Never found them to be any better than most of the other top brands of cranks either. Dollar for dollar, I think its hard to beat Rapala.


----------



## willythekid

If you haven't tried Berkley cranks yet you should... actually nice quality and you can't beat the price


----------



## Bagman

Yes, those Frenzy lures arent too bad. They had them at a very reasonable price at the Berkley trailer last year, at Scheels. I believe they are coming back to Scheels this weekend.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

They did have them cheap again at the trailer, the rattlers and shallow divers were $1.99, great deal!

I have yet to have any bass luck with X-Raps, but I agree that Raps are the best for the buck, I have no luck with Salmos. I have better luck with Minnow Raps than anything else. Firetiger is my friend!


----------



## Bagman

Was that Berkley event last weekend? In the snow?


----------



## Southwest Fisher

I went Sunday afternoon, once it was starting to melt, I believe that SOME of the sale prices still stand, maybe not on all of the Berkeley stuff. I bet that the Gulp sale is still on, they are really pushing the new fake minnows.


----------



## fubar

blue and white jointed floatin' rap. :beer:


----------



## kmont_2012

i like all the bomber cranks


----------



## finhooker

ya.... check out the Berkley Frenzys... they have very nice action on them and the price is like 3-4 bucks... cant beat it


----------



## OverLord

Xraps are the bomb. No substitute IMO. We kill the bass early season with them.]


----------



## bassmaster

what color x rap works best for bass?


----------



## holmsvc

bassmaster said:


> what color x rap works best for bass?


I have done the best on smallmouths with the smaller Xrap in the spring in the perch color. They absolutely kill this lure. If you are working shallow fish in 1-4 ft of water I don't think there is a better lure.


----------



## jamesavp

Match the hatch the best you can.

natural colors on sunny days (perch, silver)
Vibrant colors on cloudy or overcast days (chartuse, white)

Use them in clear to slightly stained water. They loose their effect in murky to muddy water.


----------



## OverLord

Clown and Gold are my go to colors


----------

